# Sugarbush 3.14.09



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2009)

*Date(s) Skied: *3.14.09

*Resort or Ski Area: *Sugarbush - Lincoln Peak

*Conditions: * spring! crispy in the shade, soft in the sun.  temps above 40 in the afternoon.

*Trip Report: * I was better there!

driving north on 100 last night from Pico i realized my cold was getting worse, not better. :-(  crashed at the Golden Lion Inn.   Slept late due to my cold and wanting to let the sun soften up the snow a bit.  after a good breakfast Jake and I headed over to Sugarbush.  As we pulled in i could see the North Lynx Peak was already basking in the sun so Jake and i grabbed the Gate-House quad to the North Lynx triple. no lines to speak of at 10 AM.  Hit Birch Run which skied nicely . Jake really like that trail. there were scattered trees which created lots of little hits jake kept going off.   back up the triple to try Sunrise.  it was bumped up but still frozen so back to Birch again and then swung over to Castlerock.  there was NO line at the CR chair so i figured it must not be good yet. We passed by and ended up down at the SuperBravo lift. Skied a few runs on that side of the mountain. Less sun there so it was mostly cruising groomers, which was a lot of fun!    Lines on SuperBravo were only a few minutes.

Headed up Heaven's Gate and down Jester. Another trail jake liked, the twisting and turning was fun, especially at a good rate of speed on my new nordicas.

Took a quick lunch break at Allyns's Lodge and then headed back to the Castlerock lift.  Figured there had been enough sun to prime the snow.  Got to the top and headed down Middle Earth. The sun indeed wored its magic. nice & soft spring bumps all the way down.  Back up CR lift, the line much longer now (15 minutes) and down CastleRock Run.  Hard to say which was better, CRR or ME, both were great!  Too much line for us so we decided to had back over to North Lynx Peak which had been in the sun the entire day.   Hit Birch, snow was much softer than the runs in the AM. Back up and  hit  Morning Star under the lift. A little thin in places but nicely bumped up. Then over to Sunrise again where the sun had softened the moguls considerably. The trail was packed with people!

Finished up the day taking a few runs on the lower portion of North Lynx. 

Great day. I'm becoming a bigger and bigger fan of Sugarbush.  Shot a few pix, will post shortly.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2009)

almost forgot, can't believe how many people at Sugarbush were skiing Dynastar Legends.  seemed like every other person i saw had them.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 14, 2009)

sign hanging on the CastleRock Lift






jake on CastleRock Run





Looking down CastleRock Run





Middle Earth (note the guy in the background, i thought it was Greg when i first saw him)





Looking down Middle Earth





Sunrise


----------



## severine (Mar 14, 2009)

Love the sign! Looks like a great day for you guys!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the report and pics! Cover still looks real good.


----------



## salsgang (Mar 15, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> almost forgot, can't believe how many people at Sugarbush were skiing Dynastar Legends.  seemed like every other person i saw had them.



The Legends! Excellent! Glad you guys had a good day. Thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2009)

Sounds, and looks, like a great time!  I love that sign at Castlerock.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 15, 2009)

The bumps look sa weet..wow..alot different than Sugarbush looked three weeks ago..


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 16, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> I'm becoming a bigger and bigger fan of Sugarbush.



We went to Sugarbush for the first time last April school vacation - families in town were all headed to Florida, we headed North to ski.    Absolutely loved the place!  It was a perfect weather weekend like this past one and the conditions were still incredible then.  We've got tickets for this year but haven't made it up there yet.  We're hoping to see Castle Rock in its glory as we only got a taste of what it offered last year.  Thanks for the pics as it shows there is still time!


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice pics from Saturday.  You were very smart in how you skied the mountain and took advantage of the sun softening up Casterock.  Sunday was warmer and that area peaked even earlier in the day.  Still lots of cover but we need another dumping to keep it going.


----------

